# Bashing a Bachmann Annie 4-6-0 into an 1860s 4-4-0



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

I have loved Buster Keaton's *the GENERAL* since I discovered the film back in the late 50s, and in part, that is what drew this Brit into US outline garden railroad modeling.... so like many others I decided to have a go at building a _look-a-like_ Civil War period 4-4-0 locomotive by bashing a pre-used Bachmann Annie 4-6-0 chassis. Please note I am NOT an engineer or too fixed on precise detail, so please accept some of what I've done allows for a fair amount of 'Artist's licence'

(There should be a picture here, but I can't seem to get one uploaded)

Anyway, as I am having problems uploading good resolution pictures at the moment, the following link will give you an overview of what I did to make the changes from an old Annie into *the GENERIC* ...... and, of course, it's a working locomotive and will have _Railboss_ radio control installed shortly.... Hope to get some footage up on _YouTube_ when our weather stabilises.

http://www.forum.gscalecentral.net/tm.aspx?high=&m=243825&mpage=1#244025 



Thanks for looking

Rob


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done! Finding the driving wheels was the key to even thinking about starting that project. I've wanted to build one for the past 20 years and never could find proper wheels. I clicked on the link to your source and got a "couldn't be found" response.


I've enjoyed your Youtube clips and especially the running of the "Camel", another loco I've not gotten around to starting. I've not been idle during those years, but haven't gotten around to attempting those two beauties. Some of my projects are here; 

http://4largescale.com/baxter/

Thanks for sharing your inspirations. Very well done!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Bob, try the link again, or several times, I got thru the second time to a search page, which landed Me a-cross the pond.. those guys make a ton of different wheel sizes!! 

Dirk- DMS Ry. 
....http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Bob 

If you are still having problems with the link try going to the main page...... 

http://www.forum.gscalecentral.net/default.aspx 

and then go down 11 sections to select...... Kit Building & Bashing/Scratch Build 

Then my thread:- A 4-6-0 Annie into an 1860s US 4-4-0 goes! 

Best wishes & thanks! 
Rob


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Rob, Bob seems to have wanted to go to the site that sells the driving wheels!! 

THX - Dirk


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 09 Nov 2012 08:30 AM 
Rob, Bob seems to have wanted to go to the site that sells the driving wheels!! 

THX - Dirk 

OOOOPS! Thanks Dirk..... Hope this link to their homepage helps

http://www.walsallmodelindustries.co.uk/index.php/1 

Regards
Rob


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Rob, and the email. The site is now in my bookmarks "dealers" folder, right up at the top. Who knows what spark of inspiration will come now that I know that all those options in size and spoke configuration are out there. Thank you for making us aware of the possibilities.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very well done! And a beautiful railroad, too. 

I too have bookmarked that manufacturer, in case I need some wheels for a future bash.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nicely done. A great deal of hard work well rewarded...


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Ray & Stan,

Thanks for you generous comments - Sorry I didn't manage to post decent pictures in this thread - I must study the instructions again! 

However, I'm really happy that I was able to help MLS modeler freinds with information about the great range of wheel castings, etc. from the company in Walsall, UK - they gave me great advice and service despite me not being very knowledgeable about the subject!

Best wishes from the UK
Rob

p.s. my _YouTube_ handle is *trainbikefan* , I will post a note when I have uploaded some film of the Generic trials for info.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rob, Do you have any drawings and measurements for the 4-4-0 you built?. I was wondering if you had some more photos of when you built this. I have a chassis from a 4-6-0 I would like to try this with. I sent you a PM but not sure if it went thru to you or not... Thanks, Travis.....


----------

